# Why do some people get intimidated by quiet people



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've noticed that people seem to get intimidated by quiet people. I don't know why this is. I sit in the very back of my classrooms. I know my classmates and teachers know that I'm quiet, because I like rarely say anything. I sometimes get weird stares by my classmates when I sit in the very back. But when ever I look at my classmates they look away and look scared, what is up with that. When I do say something my classmates try to listen what I have to say, since I rarely talk. Does anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Since people are naturally social beings (and especially in the circumstances you describe), being seen as quiet is perceived by most people as abnormal. Abnormality generates intrigue. It can also generate fear.

People who aren't overly quiet can worry about people who are, because they never really know what the other person is thinking (especially what quiet people might be thinking about THEM). A lot of times, non-quiet people feel like quiet people dislike them because they don't expect that lack of dialogue and/or feedback.

It's sort of ironic, now that I posted what I just posted. Just about all of us quiet, socially anxious types always worry constantly that we might be seen negatively through the eyes (and experiences) of other people. Meanwhile, a talkative person is certainly likely to feel disliked or unwanted by a quiet, socially anxious type. Of course, these people often don't KNOW that it's because that us quiet types are feeling the same way to begin with.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with BlazingLazer. I get the same reaction in class. I do participate especially when the class requires that. But usually in science and math classes I could remain as quiet as I like (that's another reason why I love those types of classes).


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Same reason people are intimidated by loners. They fear what they don't understand.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

They can't stand being alone with their thoughts (or the lack of such) when it's silent.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Because people are stupid.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Because quiet people can be hard to read. That uncertainty can be unsettling. They don't know what to expect.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Superfood said:


> I've never noticed anyone to be intimidated by quiet people, but if they were intimidated I'd like to think it's because they think I am quietly plotting world domination. Which I am.


Hahah, your sense of humor always makes me laugh +1 internets.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Because people with big mouths need to know what other people are thinking.



Superfood said:


> Which I am.


You ain't doin a good job. >.>


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

intimidated? you mean like scared?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

They can't tell what you're thinking. The more empathetic an individual is, the less this is a problem for them.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes, I feel like people are intimated by me. I don't know if it's because I can be quiet or something else.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

It's easy. Quiet people seem more judgmental. They look like they're analyzing you instead of actively participating in the conversation.

Kind of like these calm cats who observe you with their non-expressive judgmental face.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> It's easy. Quiet people seem more judgmental. They look like they're analyzing you instead of actively participating in the conversation.
> 
> Kind of like these calm cats who observe you with their non-expressive judgmental face.


Heh, I can relate to this. Although not as extreme as the example given obviously.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

What's weird is I've noticed other people who are normally more extroverted seem uncomfortable around me, but I also get uncomfortable around other quiet people. So it's kinda like a lose lose for me. :/


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

people should be intimated by those who aren't quiet..."they" come with smiles.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

Maybe that's why they were *******s to me... but really, I don't think they were intimidated by me until I grew taller, shaved my head, and worked out and even then not much.


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

I look at quietness as a passive behavior so why people take it personally or can't see it any other way is beyond me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think I intimidate people but I am good at creeping people at, especially roommates.


----------



## Pauly B (Apr 18, 2013)

BlazingLazer said:


> Since people are naturally social beings (and especially in the circumstances you describe), being seen as quiet is perceived by most people as abnormal. Abnormality generates intrigue. It can also generate fear.
> 
> People who aren't overly quiet can worry about people who are, because they never really know what the other person is thinking (especially what quiet people might be thinking about THEM). A lot of times, non-quiet people feel like quiet people dislike them because they don't expect that lack of dialogue and/or feedback.
> 
> It's sort of ironic, now that I posted what I just posted. Just about all of us quiet, socially anxious types always worry constantly that we might be seen negatively through the eyes (and experiences) of other people. Meanwhile, a talkative person is certainly likely to feel disliked or unwanted by a quiet, socially anxious type. Of course, these people often don't KNOW that it's because that us quiet types are feeling the same way to begin with.


This. Yes I have this problem. I feel like no one likes me because I never talk either


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

People often respond to me much like Sheryll does in this clip of Curb Your Enthusiasm. Larry David gets it.


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Cause some people don't know how to shut up and say whatever and whenever they like without thinking much, if at all. So I guess they just see quiet people as intimidating cause of that.


----------

